# kuranda dog beds



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

For those that have these what would do you think is the best material for labs? Cordura, heavy vinyl 40oz., smooth ballistic vinyl.? I will be ordering a couple of these in aluminum, am just unsure of the bed material. Thanks in advance for input, Jim


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

The 40 oz vinyl is the most durable of the Kuranda materials. If you chose to stay with the "material" vs the vinyl bedding, the ballistic is better than the cordura as dog hair does not weave it's way into the ballistic material the way it will with cordura.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer the cordura. I have never had hair weave into it. I put them in the dog tub and scrub them down when needed.

The vinyl holds moisture, so if the dog splashes his water bowl, or has an accident, it sits on the vinyl.

Meredith


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Ballistic stays cleaner than Cordura but when the dogs move around it makes more noise. I guess if the bed is close to where you might be working or watching TV I would get Cordura.

Fours ago I bought the fleece cover and it is just about worn. I am amazed it has lasted so long through so many washes and the elastic loops never tore away from the cover.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

mwk56 said:


> The vinyl holds moisture, so if the dog splashes his water bowl, or has an accident, it sits on the vinyl.


But ... You can easily hose down the vinyl should you need to. Kennels and rescues seem to prefer the vinyl for this exact reason.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Over the years I've had all three, ballistic, cordura and 40 oz vinyl. Both beds I currently have are both of the 40 oz vinyl. I like it best because it is easiest to clean and even my "scratcher" can't destroy the material. He removed a portion of the upper layer and then gave up on scratching. I also upgraded the beds a couple of years ago to the aluminum legs from the original PVC legs (the frame was always aluminum but had pvc legs when I bought them). Can't say enough good things about these beds and the company has always been great on customer service.


----------

